# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Книги, перевернувшие мир.

## Irina

Книги формировали сознание человечества еще в те далекие времена, когда других форм хранения мудрости поколений и не существовало.
Сегодня способов взаимодействия между людьми и каналов коммуникации множество. Однако именно книги хранят мудрость веков, формируют наши социальные навыки и регулируют этические нормы. Главные памятники литературы всех времен – те, которые оказали на человечество особенное влияние.

*Библия, Коран.*

Бесспорно, книгами, перевернувшими мир, стали, прежде всего, книги священные. Говорить о них не нужно, их нужно читать. Впрочем, что касается фактов, тут масса любопытного. Например, каждую секунду в мире становится на одну Библию больше. Библия же переведена 2000 языков, писалась она 16 веков, является самым комментируемым текстом и самым дорогим – в смысле материального эквивалента: Синайский кодекс, один из древнейших списков Библии, которым владела царская семья, большевики в начале 1920-х годов продали за полмиллиона долларов, фантастическую по тем временам сумму.

*Хитроумный идальго дон Кихот Ламанчский.*

Книга, уступающая тиражностью только Библии. Знай это автор, Мигель Сервантес (Miguel de Cervantes), он вряд ли поверил бы: при жизни ему категорически не везло. Первая часть "Дон Кихота", написанная в тюрьме Севильи, куда писатель попал за долги, вышла в 1605 году. Несмотря на плохую, дешевую печать (издатель боялся рисковать и не стал сильно тратиться), книга пользовалась огромным спросом, сделав автора знаменитостью. Впрочем, слава не принесла Сервантесу денег, и даже наоборот: за год до выхода второй части свою, "пиратскую" версию "Дон Кихота" издал некий Авельянеда. Обман быстро раскрыли, но осадок остался. Умер писатель в одиночестве и был похоронен за чужой счет. Прошло 400 лет, а книга Сервантеса, и прежде всего, ее главные герои – Дон Кихот и Санчо Панса – до сих пор олицетворяют собой лучшие – и беззащитные – стороны человеческой натуры. И давно уже стали именами нарицательными.

*Камасутра.*

Не все читали эту книгу, но каждый представляет, о чем речь. Между тем, "Камасутра" – не совсем про эротику. Верней, про нее, но не только. Написанный полторы тысячи лет назад, этот древнеиндийский трактат в большей степени учит наслаждению в целом, а также объясняет, что все имеют право на гармонию души и тела – и способности к ее достижению. Путь этой книги был весьма непрост. Когда англичане появились в Индии, они запретили "Камасутру". Тем не менее, она была переведена на английский – спасибо исследователю Ричарду Бертону (Richard Burton),  который сильно рисковал, и напечатана небольшим тиражом, без указания переводчика, а распространялась почти подпольно. Со временем ситуация изменилась, нравы смягчились, однако в разных странах книгу встречали по-разному. В России издание "Камасутры" было невозможно в принципе, так как еще до революции трактат автоматически нарекли похабным. В любом случае, книга эта основательно встряхнула устои и определенным образом изменила отношение многих к сексу. 

*Алиса в Стране чудес.*

Сейчас, когда одноименная экранизация Тима Бертона (Tim Burton) неожиданно бьет рекорды по кассовым сборам (бокс-офис приближается к полумиллиарду), интерес к шедевру Льюиса Кэрролла переживает очередной виток. Впрочем, "Алиса" – из тех книг, что популярны всегда. Это и называется культ. Кстати говоря, успех к тексту Кэрролла пришел сразу после первой публикации в 1865 году. История, которую поведал Чарльз Лютвидж Доджсон (Charles Lutwidge Dodgson), преподаватель математики Колледжа в Оксфорде, дочери своего декана Алисе Лиделл (Alice Lidelle) во время лодочной прогулки, и им же позже оформленная в рукопись, стала третьей его книгой после труда о поэзии и "Алгебраического разбора Пятой книги Эвклида". Человек, взявший себе псевдоним Льюис Кэрролл (Luis Carroll), зарабатывал себе на жизнь точной наукой, но ему это не слишком нравилось. Больше всего Кэролл любил фотографию и литературу. Он сочинил много рассказов, однако в историю вошел как автор приключений Алисы. Книга эта действительно перевернула мир.

Вот лишь несколько занятных фактов, спасибо "Википедии": имя "Алиса" стало популярным; Alice in Wonderland syndrome – так называется психическое расстройство, суть которого в том, что больной видит предметы меньше или больше, чем они есть на самом деле. Что еще можно сказать? Безумие персонажа Шляпника связано с английской поговоркой "сумасшедший, как шляпник". А та, в свою очередь, с тем любопытным фактом, что в старину при изготовлении фетра для шляп использовали ртуть, отравившись которой после регулярной носки этих самых шляп, люди сходили с ума. Что касается главной героини и прототипа книжной Алисы – девочки по фамилии Лиделл, она не стала женой Кэрролла, хотя тот просил ее руки; вышла замуж за его ученика, родила четверых детей и умерла в весьма преклонном возрасте.

----------


## Irina

*Преступление и наказание.*

Достоевский – русский писатель №1 в мире, самый влиятельный и цитируемый автор. "Преступление и наказание", задуманное Достоевским на каторге, по своему первоначальному замыслу представляло собой исповедь главного героя. Идея витала в писательской голове на протяжении шести лет. Затем, в состоянии крайней нужды, ФМ пошел на опрометчивый шаг – продал издателю право на выпуск трехтомника собрания сочинений и как бонус взял на себя обязательство сдать через четыре месяца еще одну книжку. Получив деньги, Достоевский рассчитался с кредиторами и отправился в Висбаден. Там он проиграл в рулетку все, что у него было, и лишенный даже возможности платить за жилье и питаться, засел за историю Раскольникова. Сроки писатель не выдержал: книгу начали печатать в журнале "Русский вестник" в январе вместо запланированного ноября, и печатали каждый месяц по кускам, вплоть до конца года. Достоевский дописывал роман, что называется, на ходу, параллельно публикации. Спустя год "Преступление и наказание" вышло отдельной книгой в России, потом были немецкая и французская версии, большие тиражи, успех, театральные постановки и прочее. Через пять лет благодаря своей второй жене Достоевский бросит рулетку. И напишет "Игрока" – тоже, как и "Преступление...", за границей, в Баден-Бадене.

*Над пропастью во ржи.*

Если быть точным, дословно The Catcher in the Rye – "Ловец во ржи". Однако вариант с пропастью стал каноническим благодаря прекрасному переводу Риты Райт-Ковалевой. Сама же книга Джерома Дэвида Сэлинджера (Jerome David Salinger), от имени главного героя-подростка повествующая о его жизни, повлияла на послевоенное поколение не меньше, чем, к примеру, романы Хэмингуэя. При этом "Над пропастью" – вещь совершенно вне времени. С этой книгой, как часто бывает с шедеврами, связан ряд историй и происшествий разного толка. Удивительным образом она притягивала к себе опасных и неадекватных людей. The Catcher in the Rye наизусть знал сумасшедший по имени Джон Хинкли (John_Hinckley) – тот самый, что преследовал юную Джоди Фостер (Jodie Foster) и стрелял в президента США Рональда Рейгана (Ronald Reagan), лишь бы Джоди обратила на него внимание. За год до этого, в 1980-м, другой придурок – Марк Чэпмен (Mark David Chapman), также фанат романа – застрелил своего кумира Джона Леннона (John Lennon). Выпустив в Леннона пять пуль, Чэпмен сел рядом с телом, достал книгу и углубился в чтение. А в прошлом году швед Фредрик Колтинг (Fredrik Colting), взяв псевдоним Джон Дэвид Калифорния, издал роман "60 лет спустя: блуждая сквозь рожь", который представлял собой продолжение классического текста. Сэлинджер подал в суд на плагиатора, и спустя месяц книгу запретили к печати в Америке. Ирония судьбы в том, что и творение Сэлинджера в свое время было под запретом в некоторых штатах по причине "депрессивности". Впрочем, самого писателя жизнь его романа после написания волновала мало – как и жизнь за пределами собственного дома в целом. Он не общался с журналистами, в 1965 году прекратил печататься и стал писать лишь для себя. Ограничил круг общения своими родными, обнес дом высоким забором. Умер Джером Сэлинджер в конце января 91-летним стариком. После его смерти семья заявила, что писатель оставил много законченных романов.

*Серия о Гарри Поттере.*

Джоан Роулинг (Joanne Rowling) придумала Гарри Поттера после того, как увидела в окне поезда, в котором ехала из Манчестера в Лондон, маленького мальчика в огромных очках. Однако работу над книгой она начала лишь год спустя – в 1991-м, когда перебралась в Португалию, где работала учителем. Каждый вечер Роулинг садилась за старую печатную машинку и писала. Потом она вернулась в Англию, верней, в Шотландию, в Эдинбург, и, будучи безработной, продолжила сочинять. Готовый роман Роулинг продала издательству "Блумсберри" спустя четыре года за полторы тысячи фунтов. К счастью, американцы оценили ее труд куда более щедро – в $105 000, и Джоан смогла вздохнуть свободно... и приступить к написанию второй части. "Гарри Поттер и философский камень" появился в продаже летом 1997 года,  в Британии скромный тысячный тираж ушел быстро и без шумихи, а в Штатах книга стала хитом. Продолжение принесло Роулинг настоящую славу... а что было дальше, все знают и так. Гарри Поттер вернул детской литературе прежние позиции, на книгах Джоан Роулинг выросло уже целое поколение, в мире раскуплено 250 миллионов экземпляров этих романов, сама писательница превратилась в богатейшую женщину Британии. Вопрос лишь в том, что будет, когда Гарри Поттер перестанет существовать. Кстати, любопытный факт: первая книга приключений мальчика-волшебника была брошена издателем на произвол судьбы – у выпускающей конторы не было денег на рекламную кампанию. Спрос возник благодаря сарафанному радио – одни родители рекомендовали ее другим. Что может быть честней?

*Код да Винчи.*

По существующему мифу, однажды на пляже Дэн Браун (Dan Brown) наткнулся на забытую кем-то книгу Сидни Шелдона (Sidney Sheldon) "Заговор судного дня". Там же, на пляже, он ее начал читать, а когда с трудом прервался, то решил, что напишет "нечто такое или даже лучше".  И если тягаться с тиражами шелдоновских романов Брауну пока тяжело (его 81 миллион против 300 миллионов Сидни Шелдона), в том, что касается славы, 46-летний экс-преподаватель английского языка сделал старшего коллегу по всем статьям. Вокруг "Кода" сложился устойчивый культ; в Париже водят экскурсии по местам, указанным в романе, около "Моны Лизы" туристов больше, чем обычно, и так далее. И неважно, что по сути "Код да Винчи" – затейливая конспирологическая чепуха, игрушка. Главное – эта книга, так же как и "Гарри Поттер", создает другую реальность, или, что правильней, – делает обычную жизнь значительней, чем она есть на самом деле. Вокруг "Кода", как и положено, роится масса слухов и скандалов. Один из последних – то, что идея романа принадлежит жене писателя Блайт Ньюлон (Blythe Newlon). Они познакомились в Лос-Анджелесе, куда Браун приехал осваивать территорию шоу-бизнеса в качестве... автора детских песен. Блайт, которая, кстати, старше мужа на 12 лет, взяла начинающего музыканта за шиворот и железной рукой потащила наверх. Она стала его агентом, а потом и соавтором: их первая книга называлась "187 мужчин, от которых следует держаться подальше: путеводитель для романтически фрустрированных женщин", и книга эта стала бестселлером. Затем Дэн Браун, всегда увлекавшийся мистикой и заговорами, сменил профиль и засел за сочинение "серьезного" романа, результатом чего явилась "Цифровая крепость". И пошло-поехало. За "Код да Винчи" Браун получил 260 миллионов, а сейчас его средний годовой доход равняется 76 миллионам. Тайны – прибыльная штука. 
*
Атлант расправил плечи.*

В начале девяностых Библиотека Конгресса США провела опрос, который показал, что "Атлант расправил плечи" является второй после Библии книгой, действительно изменившей жизнь американцев. Роман этот прочел каждый двенадцатый житель Штатов; в Европе "Атлант" также пользуется популярностью. У взглядов Айн Ренд (Ayn Rand), изложенных в романах и философских трудах, миллионы поклонников, объединенных почти сектантскими принципами. Существует Институт Ренд, основательно занимающийся наследием писательницы. Короче говоря, Айн Ренд не просто литератор, а практически гуру, а роман "Атлант расправил плечи" – пособие в духе "как правильно жить". И это все притом, что главная мысль, изложенная уроженкой Петербурга Алисой Розенбаум, умудрившейся в 1925 году свалить из советской России за океан, проста и банальна: капиталистический строй – лучшая социальная формация, а, соответственно, капиталисты и частная собственность – главные завоевания человечества. Добавьте по вкусу разумного эгоизма и жизни для себя, и выйдет то, что так восхищает поклонников Ренд. В "Атланте", который все-таки художественная книга, а не философский трактат, подобные идеи упакованы в сюжет об Америке, погрузившейся в пучину социализма, которую спасают двое разнополых бизнесменов. В пересказе это выглядит несусветной чушью, и, тем не менее, роман поразил воображение Нового Света. Учитывая тот факт, что в 1957 году, когда книга появилась на прилавках, в воздухе было разлито ощущение антикоммунистической паранойи, и американцы засматривались фильмами и комиксами про вторжение пришельцев с других планет (чем не большевики?), "Атлант" пришелся к месту и ко времени. Он, в общем, до сих пор актуален там, за океаном, и наилучшее тому подтверждение – скорая премьера одноименного фильма с предполагаемым участием то ли Анджелины Джоли (большой поклонницы Ренд), то ли Шарлиз Терон.

*Ромео и Джульетта.*

Не Шекспир придумал историю про Ромео и Джульетту. За 70 лет до него некий Луиджи Да Порто сочинил одноименную новеллу, которая стала очень популярна, быстро превратившись в исходную тему для импровизаций других авторов. Вариантов было много, и самого неожиданного толка. Например, драматург Лопе Де Вега  написал пьесу по мотивам, в которой герои Розело и Джулия и вовсе остаются в живых.

Так или иначе, в историю сюжет этот вписал все-таки Шекспир. Трагедия в пяти действиях, повествующая о двух враждующих семьях, Монтекки и Капулетти, – это образец изящества, тонкий, живо рассказанный, местами смешной текст, в котором главным являются молодость и страсть во что бы ни стало. Кстати говоря, несмотря на то, что "Ромео и Джульетта" итальянского происхождения (за то, что автор, поселив героев в Вероне, дал этому городу возможность вечно зарабатывать туризмом, его жители должны быть благодарны каждую минуту), сам Шекспир, как полагают ученые, никогда не покидал пределы родной Англии. Да и личная жизнь драматурга не слишком блистала красками: в 18-летнем возрасте, не успев как следует отжечь, Шекспир женился на дочери местного священника, которая к тому же была старше его на 8 лет. И женился потому, что барышня забеременела.

И последнее. Современники знали Шекспира в основном по стихотворению "Венера и Адонис", а обессмертившие его имя пьесы были знакомы узкому кругу. Теперь все иначе: наследие Шекспира изучено до мельчайших подробностей, книги известны всем, и главный вопрос, который занимает специалистов – был ли Шекспир в принципе или все эти тексты – дело рук кого-то другого?

И вот еще, чуть было не забыл. Жену Уильяма Шекспира звали Энн Хатауэй. Мелочь, а приятно.

Также:
- «Лолита» Владимира Набокова
- «Портрет Дориана Грея» Оскара Уальда
- «Властелин колец» Толкиена

Автор: Игорь Кузьмичев

----------

